# Habt ihr schon mal....



## nachoman (5. Mai 2003)

...mit einer Paintball-Kanone Boilies angefüttert? Wär vielleicht ne Alternative zu Cobra&CO. Könnt nämlich eine günstige bekommen. Also haut in die Tasten....


----------



## Carpy21 (5. Mai 2003)

hi,

probiert hab ich es noch nicht so zu füttern.

man müsste mal rausbekommen wie hoch die Mündungsgeschwindigkeiten sind, denn ich glaube das ein normaler Boilie den Beschleunigungsdruck nicht aushält und auseinander bricht.

außerdem ist es auf dauer eine ziemlich kostspielige Methode.

aber kannste ja mal versuchen, wenn´s nicht klappt haste wenigstens die Möglichkeit dir die lästigen Bootsfahrer vom Leibe zu halten. :q

gruß
carpy21


----------



## Hummer (5. Mai 2003)

Nach welchem Prinzip funktionieren die Dinger eigentlich? 

Machen die Krawumm oder Plopp?:q 

Krawumm wäre mir zu laut am See.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Geraetefetischist (5. Mai 2003)

Ich geh mal nicht davon aus, das das funzt. Die Boilies sind für gewöhnlich nicht Rund genug, um vernünftig abzudichten. Die Klemmen höchstens. Ausserdem Wirst Du mid dem Wurfrohr weiter Kommen, die Pistolen haben glatte Läufe, somit keinen Geschossdrall.
Sonderlich laut sind sie aber nicht, abgesehen vom Geschossaufprall.

Leih sie Dir mal aus, und Probiers Halt. Mein Nachbar hat zwar eine, hat mich selbst aber noch nie Gereizt es auszutesten. Aber könnte es vielleicht mal mit der Schwarzpulverflinte antesten  

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## rueganer (5. Mai 2003)

is dat waffenscheinpflichtig, is ja richtig gefährlich


----------



## Geraetefetischist (5. Mai 2003)

> is dat waffenscheinpflichtig



Auf einem nicht eingefriedeten eigenen Grundstück auf jeden Fall.

Dafür darfst Du aber frei mit einem Beil, einem Schlachtermesser , einer Kettensäge oder einer Armbrust Rumlaufen und eine Giftspritze mitführen. 

Just Monsters
Holger

Passiver unterstützer der "Waffen fürs Volk" Initiative.
(müsst mal bei Google suchen)


----------



## nachoman (6. Mai 2003)

@Gerätefetischist: Ich denke die Boilies müssen den Lauf sowieso nicht ganz abdichten, oder? Schließlich ist der Druck aus der Wumme sowieso so groß, dass es darauf nicht ankommt.;+


----------



## Case (6. Mai 2003)

Also ich such noch was wirksames um Nachbars Katze zu vertreiben. Hohe Geschossgeschwindigkeit kommt mir da sehr entgegen. Ist das so eine Gotcha-Pistole.?

Case


----------



## nachoman (6. Mai 2003)

Gotchas sind etwas kleiner. Aber für Katzen ganz empfehlenswert (besonders wenn sie an deine Boilies wollen )





Das ist ne Paintballwumme:g


----------



## Ossifischer (6. Mai 2003)

@Nachoman ,was hat der Lauf für einen Durchmesser oder kann man den auswechseln?


----------



## Achim_68 (7. Mai 2003)

Also da verlass ich mich lieber auf mein Wurfrohr und wat denken wohl andere Angler wenn der Gegenüber plötzlich ne Wumme rausholt?
Ausserdem ist das Ding ziemlich unhandlich, oder?
Nix für mich.........


----------



## nachoman (7. Mai 2003)

Juhu... hab gerade versucht einen 20mm Boilie durch einen etwas größeren Lauf zu schießen! 
Ergebnis: glatter Reinfall!:c :c  Den Boilie hats erst mal in 1000000000000000000000,2 Stücke zerfetzt und dann wie ne Schrotkugel im Umkreis von 3-4m verteilt. Naja, für Karpfen scheint sich das Ding nicht zu funktionieren aber es ist ne Möglichkeit um mit Boilies Kleinfische anzufüttern:m


----------



## Jirko (7. Mai 2003)

*versuch mal was anderes*

@nachoman...

pressebericht aus dem ulmer abendblatt vom donnerstag, 08. mai 2003:

ein begeisterter, tüftelnder ulmer petrijünger hat am mittwoch, 07. mai 2003 im vereinsgewässer der "ulmer kanonenspatzen", mit einer in anglerkreisen bekannten und sogenannten paintballwumme einen für den verein nicht mehr reperablen schaden angerichtet. beim versuch, die im vereinsgewässer zahlreich vorhanden karpfen mit diesem furchteinflössenden etwas anzufüttern, neigte sich aus bisher unbekannten gründen der lauf der paintballwumme gen wasseroberfläche. vermutet wird, daß das gewicht der im lauf und im trichter befindlichen boilies - laut aussagen von karpfenprofis, der karpfenköder schlechthin - die ursache dafür war. zu allem unglück, löste sich dabei - versehentlich - der abzug der paintballwumme.

die vereinskameraden tragen nun schwarze binden an ihren rechten oberarmen, da der verlust von schätzungsweise 150 wohlgenährten karpfen (die genaue zahl lässt sich bedauerlicherweise nicht mehr konkret benennen, da seitens der veterinärmediziner nur eine obduktion der 527 gefundenen karpfenteile eine exakte nennung der verlustigen karpfen möglich machen würde), einen für den verein nicht mehr zu ersetzenden schaden bilden.

#q #q #q.

:q :q :q .


----------



## Hummer (7. Mai 2003)

:z :z :z :m 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Geraetefetischist (8. Mai 2003)

@ Jirko
Das ist ne Ente! 
Ich halte es nichtmal für möglich einen Karpfen mit dem Ding zu erschiessen. Da reicht die Aufprallenergie garantiert nicht für. Schliesslich beschiessen sich leute mit sonem Ding ohne verletzungen. Ein Kollege hat mal mit nem Wehrmachtskarabiner gezielt einen Fisch in seinem Teich erlegt, ohne die Zahlreichen Forellen zu gefährden.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Jirko (8. Mai 2003)

*@gerätefetischist*

... man sollte nen scherz sein :q.


----------



## nachoman (8. Mai 2003)

oooops... muss wohl jemand anderes gewesen sein


----------



## Tinsen (8. Mai 2003)

@ gerätefetischist:

mußt du eigentlich immer so "altklug" daher reden?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (9. Mai 2003)

Ups, ich dachte das wär jetzt echt ne zeitungsmeldung #t 
Naja, bin halt manchmal nen bisschen leichtgläubig.
:q :q :q 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Sportfisher (10. Mai 2003)

Die Wummen sind auch gut für nervende Spaziergänger...;-)

&nbsp;

Aber eine Idee ist es wert aber die gute alte Cobra leistet immer noch ihren Dienst also wozu ne Gotchaknarre?

&nbsp;

mfg


----------

